# THE" TIGER IVORY" SULCATA !



## Torts"R"Us (Nov 25, 2013)

Here are some pictures of a Sulcata ivory with unique markings called the "TIGER IVORY" for its rare tiger markings on the carapace . This ivory came from 2 het for ivory adults. The tiger ivory was produced from a close friend of mine . Below is a picture of smaller tiger ivory. I have never seen anything like this, Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 25, 2013)

It may be my eyes or the pictures but I see nothing special. It looks like a sulcata with pyramiding. The dark parts between the scutes look normal for a tort kept inside under uvb lighting. If they are kept outside they lighten up . Is this a white shelled sulcata with dark marks ? I've seen a ivory sulcata this one looks like is not light in collar to me .


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 25, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> It may be my eyes or the pictures but I see nothing special. It looks like a sulcata with pyramiding. The dark parts between the scutes look normal for a tort kept inside under uvb lighting. If they are kept outside they lighten up . Is this a white shelled sulcata with dark marks ? I've seen a ivory sulcata this one looks like is not light in collar to me .



Mike did you see the radiating lines in the scutes? It might be hard to see if you are looking at in on a phone. It's definitely got a pattern to it.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes I see the lines. But i can't see the lighter shade they call ivory . I can see why they call it tiger but not the ivory .


----------



## wellington (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry, I agree with mike taylor, nothing special that I can see. Doesn't look ivory too me either. I don't really get the tiger part though either. Sorry. Have you told your friend though about hot and humid way


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Nov 25, 2013)

It's definitely 100% ivory . If you look at the pics below , you can clearly tell the smallest tortoise is an ivory Sulcata with unique markings . And yes this tortoise does have pyramiding , which was not caused by me . Also this tortoise has been kept outdoors for the past 3 years .


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, I don't care what you all say...that is one very unusual-looking sulcata tortoise. I like it.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 25, 2013)

It is a very nice tortoise indeed. It maybe just my phone . The ivory sulcatas I have seen do not have the dark brown but that maybe the tiger part ??? Don't get me wrong I'm no means trying to belittle your beautiful tortoise but its not one I've seen in person . I am sure that its a lot more ivory in person .


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 25, 2013)

Gorgeous tort! Despite the pyramiding. I think it adds to the charm of his shell.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 25, 2013)

Can you imagine how much more stunning that shell would be if it were smooth! Wow!

It looks great adam. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for all positive comments , my friend now knows how to raise his tortoises smooth, thanks to the forum . I truly wish this tortoise was smooth , but as it stands I personally think it's one of a kind


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 25, 2013)

Very cool ..Adam ...dig those markings.....


----------



## pam (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful I like it


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 26, 2013)

Quite beautiful. Yowsa. Looks like a sulcata and a radiated were friendly to me. I know, I know. It's a species never the twain shall meet thing, but it sure does look like it. : )


----------



## erica anne (Nov 26, 2013)

I think that this is much better looking than any ivory I have seen! I love the blended colors. Can you purposely breed these? I am assuming they are quite uncommon!


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Nov 27, 2013)

The tiger ivory has never been reproduced before . There is only 2 in existence, both of which are Pictured above . The smallest tiger ivory looks to be female, the sex is deceiving at this age/size. The larger tiger ivory is definitely a male


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: THE" TIGER IVORY" SULCATA !*



Torts"R"Us said:


> The tiger ivory has never been reproduced before . There is only 2 in existence, both of which are Pictured above . The smallest tiger ivory looks to be female, the sex is deceiving at this age/size. The larger tiger ivory is definitely a male



So there is going to be more tiger ivory tortoises in the future??????


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Nov 27, 2013)

It's hard to say. On 2 have been produced, out of 300-400 regular ivory's .


----------



## erica anne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am guessing that it has the unusual colors because there is an equal expression of genes (instead of expressing only the dominant genes) Similar to what happens in a tortoise shelled cat. I would imagine that it would be difficult to purposely reproduce this which would be a shame since they are very interesting. It will be fun to find out though!

Are these from the same clutch?


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Nov 28, 2013)

erica anne said:


> I am guessing that it has the unusual colors because there is an equal expression of genes (instead of expressing only the dominant genes) Similar to what happens in a tortoise shelled cat. I would imagine that it would be difficult to purposely reproduce this which would be a shame since they are very interesting. It will be fun to find out though!
> 
> Are these from the same clutch?



These are both from different clutches , but both were produced by the same parents. Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 28, 2013)

Well hopefully more are produced. I really think this might be the most exciting gene coloration on the "big tortoise" market. I'd give both pinky toes for one


----------

